# Where to Buy Nismo Parts in US?



## Guest (Oct 15, 2002)

Anyone know where i can find some nismo accessories or parts online, i've been searching, not much out there... Or better yet, "Does anyone know when Nismo is comming to the USA?"


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

supposedly fall 2002. which would be about now. www.mossyperformance.com has a few things. but they are very expensive. you might wanna wait until nismo is officially distributed by nissan, prices might drop.


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

Expensive? Those are the misc pieces! You should see what some of the real parts cost!


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2002)

I got your back on that one Greg, NISMO and cheap do not go hand in hand. 

Tevs






GregV said:


> *Expensive? Those are the misc pieces! You should see what some of the real parts cost! *


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

well, of course. and i never thought they would be cheap. but it is still expensive


----------

